# Difference between TTF and OTT band sets?



## scouser

Dear forum members,

I would like to ask you whether you tie the bands differently to the pouch depending on shooting in TTF or OTT style? I have recently bumped into some videos (e.g. this one from GKJ: 



) in which the benefits of using different methods are outlined. On the other hand, I also found some videos from other experts (e.g. this one from Nathan:https://youtu.be/UAHjQlhTAgo)which do not mention any relation between band tying methods and shooting styles.

Can you share your opinions about it and/or the methods you use?

Btw: I use Nathan's method since this was the first I bumped into on the internet.

Thank you a lot!

Szabolcs


----------



## skropi

I band up the same way for ott and ttf. Haven't really noticed any difference in accuracy. I do use Nathan's way btw.


----------



## 3danman

Yes, bandsets can be made differently for OTT and TTF. I've been wanting to make my own topic about this for some time because there is quite a bit to unpack. In short, bands are folded into thirds (or not at all) for a TTF bandset, in which the edges of the bands and the pouch are all lined up. By contrast, for an OTT bandset, the bands are only folded in half (not into thirds), and as such, the edges of the bands are perpendicular to those of the pouch.

There are several videos about this topic, and aside from aesthetic preference, I'm not sure how much the bandset orientation actually affects accuracy. I still plan on expanding on this in my own post when I get around to it though.


----------



## treefork

I do my OTT bands like he does in the first part of video so they are flat and neat . For TTF I attach the bands so they are in the same plane as the pouch . This way they neat and flat for the best sight picture .


----------



## Ordo

With narrow bands -where you can't threefold the rubber so easily- I use a lateral tie. The chinese way.


----------



## MakoPat

This is a very good question. And some real expert answers. I like the way Rufus Hussey tied meets All About Slingshots (books) by Jack Koehler.

I like my constrictor knot (by the pouch) to be on the inside and my wrap and tuck (on the fork) to finish on the outside... and to have extra band material folded over the forks... all this for ott and pfs.


----------



## scouser

Thank you guys for your useful answers. It is always good to learn from you.


----------



## RenegadeShooter

Bill Hays has a good take on this topic. He has posted it several times in past threads on this very topic.


----------

